# AOSP based Thunderbolt Roms



## quittle (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm new to making Roms apart from some small stuff with the D1 using a guide. I wanted to learn how to make an AOSP based rom the tbolt but I don't know what proprietary files I need for it. I know that usually when doing a project like this you use an extract-files.sh script but idk where they come from. Are they dev made or do manufacturers tell you what files you need somewhere/somehow? I'm a noob at this so any pointers would be really appreciated


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Right now, this isn't really an option unless you want to take up a MAJOR project. However, the good folks on the CM7 team have what you need and it will become open source before too awefully long. Ultimately, it's a custom RIL that talks to our Froyo-based radios (NOT the GB and MR2 radios yet). Once this RIL is opened up, then you'll be able to pursue such an undertaking.

In the mean time, perhaps you could/should start building out your ROM as a modded version of CM7? (be sure to give lots of credit to the CM7 team)


----------



## quittle (Jun 14, 2011)

I am interested in how it works, in addition to simply getting it to work. Are you saying that building from AOSP would require a lot of guesswork to figure out the necessary files?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

It's more that it'll take a lot of reverse-engineering both the radio's API and HTC files in order for you to figure out exactly how to talk to the radio. And since a phone without the ability to talk to the radio is mostly useless, then that means you'll either only be able to get to the point where you have an awesome PDA, or you're going to spend a TON of time figuring out the RIL. Given that the CM7 team has already done that and will be releasing that code, you might as well just wait for them. As for all of the other parts of your AOSP ROM, by all means, go for it. Just either know what you're getting into, or don't waste your time when it comes to the parts that talk to the radio.

That make sense?


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Just to provide a little bit more clarification, RIL stands for Radio Interface Layer. It is essentially a driver for the radio that allows the OS to talk to the radio. Because of how altered the Sense skin is on top of Android, the RIL for sense based ROMs is drastically different from that of AOSP ROMs. This means that in order to communicate with the radio with an AOSP ROM, the RIL has to be completely rewritten by hand. Slayher is hard at work on this, and its more or less the only thing holding CM7 for the TB back. Once the RIL is complete the CM7 for TB code will be merged with the mainline, and the ROM should be almost at a stable point for the TB.

Like Jax said, feel free to work on an AOSP ROM for the TB (and unfortunately I can't provide you with any information on where to start with that), but don't expect to be able put out a feature complete ROM until Slayher finishes the AOSP RIL. Unless, of course, you're very good at writing low level code and beat him to the punch =D. In which case I'm sure he'd be most appreciative lol.


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Go ahead and build off cm7, people need more options and so do i. only other aosp don't have data working right now. Likeothers have said just give credit where credit is due. Can't wait!


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

Well OMFGB is suppose to have their RIL working soon and they told me they are releasing the source as soon as it works so that will most likely be out before CM7 they said it should be working in the next few days but I guess we'll see


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Well OMFGB is suppose to have their RIL working soon and they told me they are releasing the source as soon


Really? I hadn't heard that. Great news! Hopefully OMFGB and CM folks can share notes to make a solider RIL for us!


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Its confirmed that 3g works on the alpha omfgb tb rom. 4g so far is unconfirmed/not working atm.

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

linuxmotion said:


> Its confirmed that 3g works on the alpha omfgb tb rom. 4g so far is unconfirmed/not working atm.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm running it now. Great Tom so far but yeah, 4g is broken. Try it out!

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

4g is working for me but it only shows a G. but i do have it working on omfgb


----------

